# Papà Separati sull Rai



## Old Fa. (15 Dicembre 2006)

*Papà Separati sull Rai*

Tempo fa ho visto in una trasmissione della Rai, tra gli ospiti ….  il presidente dell’associazione papà separati; si esponevano le varie problematiche dei padri che cercano di vedere i figli e … biensûr … il lato economico disastroso degli ex mariti.

La cosa singolare è questa: un’occasione finalmente per un’associazione di questo genere di sparare sulla Rai e spiegare qualcosa e sostenere le loro posizioni, … e questo Presidente dei miei 2, … non ha saputo spiaccicare una sola parola decente il tutta la trasmissione (il servizio era per giunta su un padre separato con corna sul teschio). 

Forse l’emozione, forse hanno scelto il peggior comunicatore d’Italia, … o semplicemente un’incapace (mi piego su quest’ultima).

Che idioti, spero che qualcuno dell’associazione lo sospenda a vita per questa cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Tempo fa ho visto in una trasmissione della Rai, tra gli ospiti …. il presidente dell’associazione papà separati; si esponevano le varie problematiche dei padri che cercano di vedere i figli e … biensûr … il lato economico disastroso degli ex mariti.
> 
> La cosa singolare è questa: un’occasione finalmente per un’associazione di questo genere di sparare sulla Rai e spiegare qualcosa e sostenere le loro posizioni, … e questo Presidente dei miei 2, … non ha saputo spiaccicare una sola parola decente il tutta la trasmissione (il servizio era per giunta su un padre separato con corna sul teschio).
> 
> ...


 
chi ha conosciuto* personalmente* il Presidente, mi ha detto che è una persona che dovrebbe occuparsi di altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    quindi non mi stupisco se hai ricevuto questa impressione.


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi ha conosciuto* personalmente* il Presidente, mi ha detto che è una persona che dovrebbe occuparsi di altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Speriamo solo che chi l'ha detto, ... lo abbia fatto dopo il servizio della Rai (meno di 2 settimane fa), ... in caso contrario quell'associazione merita di restare dove sono, .... insieme ai loro problemi.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> .
> Speriamo solo che chi l'ha detto, ... lo abbia fatto dopo il servizio della Rai (meno di 2 settimane fa), ... in caso contrario quell'associazione merita di restare dove sono, .... insieme ai loro problemi.


Prima fa, mooolto prima.


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Prima fa, mooolto prima.


Allora niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Meritano di pagare le loro scelte, ... come tutti


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2006)

*Bah...idem per altre associazioni*

Io conosco chi ha trattato agli albori con la "responsabile dell'associazione casalinghe".....passa per essere pubblicamente una signora molto per bene ed impegnata mentre è una vera e propria arrampicatrice che ha siluratop quelle che davvero lavoravano preoccupate dei diritti delle donne. 
Adesso è al posto che voleva e....... per caso qualcuno ha saputo di qualche iniziativa concreta e utile sulle casalinghe che abbia una recente diffusione???!!!
Ah si, hanno reso obbligatoria l'assicurazione sugli infortuni in casa.........lo Stato hanno incassato alcuni miliardi, ripeteranno questa cosa annualmente perchè ormai è una legge........e buonanotte al secchio!!! 
Sul tipo di assicurazione stendiamo un velo più vergognoso che pietoso.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io conosco chi ha trattato agli albori con la "responsabile dell'associazione casalinghe".....passa per essere pubblicamente una signora molto per bene ed impegnata mentre è una vera e propria arrampicatrice che ha siluratop quelle che davvero lavoravano preoccupate dei diritti delle donne.
> Adesso è al posto che voleva e....... per caso qualcuno ha saputo di qualche iniziativa concreta e utile sulle casalinghe che abbia una recente diffusione???!!!
> Ah si, hanno reso obbligatoria l'assicurazione sugli infortuni in casa.........lo Stato hanno incassato alcuni miliardi, ripeteranno questa cosa annualmente perchè ormai è una legge........e buonanotte al secchio!!!
> Sul tipo di assicurazione stendiamo un velo più vergognoso che pietoso.
> Bruja


 
Certo Buja, ha voluto il vater? e mo' lo pulisse.


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Certo Buja, ha voluto il vater? e mo' lo pulisse.


Non sarà per caso quello che è diventato oggetto di litigio, a Montecitorio, a causa della signora Luxuria? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va beh, lasciamo che ognuno pensi a W.C. suoi !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

